# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث ( إن من عبادي من لو اغنيته أفسده الغنى ) ?

## العوضي

فقد ذكره الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - في شرحه لكتاب التوحيد , وذكر في الهامش ( من حديث أنس رواه الطبراني , وبحثت عنه فلم أجده .

فأرجو الإفادة حفظكم الله ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يقول الله تعالى من أهان لي وليا فقد بارزني بالمحاربة وإني لأسرع شيء إلى نصرة أوليائي إني لأغضب لهم كما يغضب الليث الحرب وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن قبض روحي عبدي المؤمن وهو يكره الموت وأكره مساءته ولا بد له منه وما تعبدني عبدي المؤمن بمثل الزهد في الدنيا ولا تقرب إلي عبدي المؤمن بمثل أداء ما افترضت عليه ولا يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه فإذا أحببته كنت له سمعا وبصر ويدا ومؤيدا إن سألني أعطيته وإن دعاني استجبت له وإن من عبادي المؤمنين لمن سألني من العبادة فأكفه عنه ولو أعطيته إياه لدخله العجب وأفسده ذلك وإن من عبادي المؤمنين لمن لا يصلحه إلا الغنى ولو أفقرته لأفسده ذلك وإن من عبادي المؤمنين لمن لا يصلحه إلا الفقر ولو أغنيته لأفسده ذلك وإن من عبادي المؤمنين لمن لا يصلحه إلا الصحة ولو أسقمته لأفسده ذلك وإن من عبادي المؤمنين لمن لا يصلحه إلا السقم ولو أصححته لأفسده ذلك وإني أدبر لعبادي بعلمي بقلوبهم إني عليم خبير‏.‏ 
‏(‏ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب الأولياء والحكيم وابن مردويه حل في الأسماء وابن عساكر عن أنس‏)‏‏.‏ 
أتاني جبريل ، فقال : يا محمد ! ربك يقرأ عليك السلام و يقول : إن من عبادي من لا يصلح إيمانه إلا بالغنى ، و لو أفقرته لكفر ، و إن من عبادي من لا يصلح إيمانه إلا بالفقر ، و لو أغنيته لكفر ، و إن من عبادي من لا يصلح إيمانه إلا بالسقم ، و لو أصححته لكفر ، و إن من عبادي من لا يصلح إيمانه إلا بالصحة ، و لو أسقمته لكفر 
الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب  -  خلاصة الدرجة: ضعيف  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: السلسلة الضعيفة  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1774

----------


## العوضي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم , ولكن باللفظ الذي ذكرته سابقاً هل رواه الطبراني ؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بحثت عنه في الموسوعة الشاملة في معاجم الطبراني الئلاثة  
ولم اجدالاالشطر الاول ما تقرب إلي عبدي المؤمن بمثل أداء ما افترضت عليه ولا يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه
 والله اعلم

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فقد قال البغوي في شرح السنة (بتحقيق شعيب الأرناؤوط وزهير الشاويش، المكتب الإسلامي - عن موسوعة جوامع الكلم)
1249-أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ ، أنا أَبُو عُمَرَ بَكْرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْمُزَنِيُّ ، نا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ حَفِيدُ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ حَمْزَةَ ، نا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ الْبَجَلِيُّ ، نا أَبُو حَفْصٍ عُمَرُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ ، نا صَدَقَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، نا هِشَامٌ الْكَتَّانِيُّ ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عَنْ جِبْرِيلَ ، عَنِ اللَّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى ، قَالَ : " يَقُولُ اللَّهُ . : مَنْ أَهَانَ لِي وَلِيًّا ، فَقَدْ بَارَزَنِي بِالْمُحَارَبَة  ِ ، وَإِنِّي لأَغْضَبُ لأَوْلِيَائِي ، كَمَا يَغْضَبُ اللَّيْثُ الْحَرِدُ ، وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدِي الْمُؤْمِنُ بِمِثْلِ أَدَاءِ مَا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ ، وَمَا زَالَ عَبْدِي الْمُؤْمِنُ يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَيَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ ، فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ ، كُنْتُ لَهُ سَمْعًا وَبَصَرًا وَيَدًا ، وَمُؤَيِّدًا ، إِنْ دَعَانِي أَجَبْتُهُ ، وَإِنْ سَأَلَنِي أَعْطَيْتُهُ ، وَمَا تَرَدَّدْتُ فِي شَيْءٍ أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ تَرَدُّدِي فِي قَبْضِ رُوحِ عَبْدِي الْمُؤْمِنِ ، يَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ وَأَكْرَهُ مَسَاءَتَهُ ، وَلا بُدَّ لَهُ مِنْهُ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ يَسْأَلُنِي الْبَابَ مِنَ الْعِبَادَةِ ، فَأَكُفُّهُ عَلَّهُ أَلا يَدْخُلَهُ عُجْبٌ ، فَيُفْسِدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنَ عِبَادِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ لا يُصْلِحُ إِيمَانَهُ إِلا الْغِنَى ، وَلَوْ أَفْقَرْتُهُ لأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ لا يُصلِحُ إِيمَانَهُ إِلا الْفَقْرُ ، وَلَوْ أَغْنَيْتُهُ لأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ لا يُصلِحُ إِيمَانَهُ إِلا الصِّحَةُ ، وَلَوْ أَسْقَمْتُهُ لأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ لا يُصلِحُ إِيمَانَهُ إِلا السَّقَمُ ، وَلَوْ أَصْحَحْتُهُ لأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، إِنِّي أُدَبِّرُ أَمَرَ عِبَادِي بِعِلْمِي بِقُلُوبِهِمْ ، إِنِّي عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ " وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو صَالِحٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ الْمُؤَذِّنُ ، أنا أَبُو سَعْدٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ حَمْدَانَ الْمُعَدِّلُ ، نا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الْقَطِيعِيُّ ، نا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو صَالِحٍ الْحَكَمُ بْنُ مُوسَى ، نا أَبُو عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ الْحَسَنُ بْنُ يَحْيَى الْخُشْنِيُّ ، عَنْ صَدَقَةَ بِهَذَا الإِسْنَادِ مِثْلَ مَعْنَاهُ ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ هَذِهِ اللَّفْظَةَ : " وَإِنِّي لأَغْضَبُ لأَوْلِيَائِي كَمَا يَغْضَبُ اللَّيْثُ الْحَرِدُ " 

ورواه بإسناده ومتنه في معالم التنزيل ج4 ص 84، ط دار المعرفة 1407

وقال ابن عساكر (ج7 ص95 طدار الفكر):
: أَنْبَأَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، وَأَبُو مُحَمَّدِ بْنُ الْأَكْفَانِيِّ ، قَالَا : نا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ ، أنا تَمَّامُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ، أنا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ حَذْلَمٍ ، نا يَزِيدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ ، نا سَلَامَةُ بْنُ بِشْرٍ ، نا صَدَقَةُ ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ أَبِي كَرِيمَةَ ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ الْكَتَّانِيِّ ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، عَنْ جِبْرِيلَ ، عَنْ رَبِّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " مَنْ أَخَافَ لِي وَلِيًّا فَقَدْ بَارَزَنِي وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدِي الْمُؤْمِنُ بِمِثْلِ أَدَاءِ مَا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِي الْمُؤْمِنُ يَتَنَفَّلُ إِلَيَّ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ ، وَمَنْ أَحْبَبْتُهُ كُنْتُ لَهُ سَمْعًا وَبَصَرًا وَيَدًا وَمُؤَيِّدًا ، إِنْ سَأَلَنِي أَعْطَيْتُهُ ، وَإِنْ دَعَانِي أَجَبْتُهُ وَمَا رَدَّدْتُ أَمْرًا أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ مَا رَدَّدْتُ أَمْرَ عَبْدِي الْمُؤْمِنِ ، يَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ وَأَكْرَهُ مَسَاءَتَهُ ، وَلَا بُدَّ لَهُ مِنْهُ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عَبَادِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ يَشْتَهِي الْبَابَ مِنَ الْعِبَادَةِ فَأَكُفُّهُ عَنْهُ لِئَلَّا يَدْخُلُهُ عَجَبٌ فَيُفْسِدُهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ لَا يُصْلِحُهُ إِلَّا الْغِنَي وَلَوْ أَفْقَرْتُهُ لَأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عَبَادِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ لَا يُصْلِحُهُ إِلَّا الْفَقْرُ وَلَوْ بَسَطْتُ لَهُ لَأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عَبَادِي لَمَنْ لَا يُصْلِحُهُ إِلَّا السَّقَمُ وَلَوْ أَصْحَحْتُهُ لَأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي لَمَنْ لَا يُصْلِحُهُ إِلَّا الصِّحَّةُ وَلَوْ أَسْقَمْتُهُ لَأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، إِنِّي أُدَبِّرُ عِبَادِي بِعِلْمِي بِقُلُوبِهِمْ إِنِّي عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ 

وقال البيهقي في الأسماء والصفات (مكتبة السوادي بتحقيق عبد الله بن محمد الحاشدي 1413هـ، عن جوامع الكلم):
231- أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ الأَصْبَهَانِيّ  ُ ، أنا أَبُو سَعِيدِ بْنُ الأَعْرَابِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ، حَدَّثَنَا الْهَيْثَمُ بْنُ خَارِجَةَ ، أنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ يَحْيَى الْخُشَنِيُّ ، عَنْ صَدَقَةَ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ الْكِنَانِيِّ ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عَنْ جِبْرِيلَ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاةُ وَالسَّلامُ ، عَنْ رَبِّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى ، فَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيثَ ، قَالَ فِيهِ : " وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَنْ لا يَصْلُحُ لَهُ إِلا الْغِنَى ، وَلَوْ أَفْقَرْتُهُ أَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَنْ لا يَصْلُحُ لَهُ إِلا الْفَقْرُ ، وَلَوْ بَسَطْتُ لَهُ أَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي مَنْ يُرِيدُ الْبَابَ مِنَ الْعِبَادَةِ ، فَأَكُفَّهُ عَنْهُ لِئَلا يَدْخُلَهُ الْعُجْبُ ، فَيُفْسِدُهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَنْ لا يُصْلِحُ إِيمَانَهُ إِلا الصِّحَّةُ وَلَوْ أَسْقَمْتُهُ لأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ " ، أَظُنُّهُ قَالَ : " وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِي مَنْ لا يُصْلِحُ إِيمَانَهُ إِلا السَّقَمُ ، وَلَوْ صَحَّحْتُهُ لأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، إِنِّي أُدَبِّرُ عِبَادِي بِعِلْمِي بِقُلُوبِهِمْ ، إِنِّي بِهِمْ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ " 

وقال المرشد بالله الشجري في الأمالي الخميسية (ط دار الكتب العلمية 1422هـ)
أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحِيمِ ، قِرَاءَتِي عَلَيْهِ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ حِبَّانَ - ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ - ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ - ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ يَحْيَى الْحَسَنِيُّ - ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا صَدَقَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ - ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ ، عَنْ أَنسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، عَنْ جِبْرِيلَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ، عَنِ اللَّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى قَالَ : " مَنْ أَهَانَ لِي وَلِيًّا ، فَقَدْ بَارَزَنِي بِالْمُحَارَبَة  ِ ، مَا تَرَدَّدْتُ فِي شَيْءٍ أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ مثِلْ تَرَدُّدِي فِي قَبْضِ الْمُؤْمِنِ ، يَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ ، وَأَكْرَهُ مَمَاتَهُ وَلَا بُدَّ مِنْهُ ، وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ بِمِثْلِ أَدَاءِ مَا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِي الْمُؤْمِنُ يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَيَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ ، فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ كُنْتُ لَهُ سَمْعًا ، وَبَصَرًا وَمُؤَيِّدًا ، إِنْ دَعَانِي أَجَبْتُهُ ، وَإِنْ سَأَلَنِي أَعْطَيْتُهُ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ لَا يُصْلِحُ إِيمَانُهُ إِلَّا الْغِنَى وَلَوْ أَفْقَرْتُهُ لَأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمَنْ لَا يَصْلُحُ إِيمَانُهُ إِلَّا بِالْفَقْرِ وَلَوْ أَغْنَيْتُهُ لَأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَنْ لَا يَصْلُحُ إِيمَانُهُ ، لا بِالسَّقَمِ وَلَوْ أَصْحَحْتُهُ لَأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَنْ لَا يَصِحُّ إِيمَانُهُ ، إلا بِالصِّحَّةِ ، وَلَوْ أَسْقَمْتُهُ لَأَفْسَدَهُ ذَلِكَ " 

ويبدو لي أن في هذا الحديث تصحيفاً وأن الحسن بن يحيى هو الخشني، وقد ضعفه جماعة من أهل العلم، وإن ذهب الحافظ إلى أنه صدوق كثير الغلط، واستدرك عليه صاحبا التحرير، ويظهر لي من كلام أهل العلم، أنه أقرب إلى الضعف

فأمَّا أن الحديث من حديث أنسٍ، فنعم، وأمَّا أنه رواه الطبراني فلم أجده عنده، على الأقل باللفظ الذي ذكرته أنت.


ويبدو لي أن مدار الحديث على صدقة بن عبد الله الدمشقي وهو ضعيفٌ عند أهل العلم، إن لم يكن منكر الحديث، ضعفه عامَّة من تكلَّم في الرجال،
فإن أردت تفصيل أقوال أهل العلم فيه، أو زيادةً في التخريج، فأخبرني، آتك به إن شاء الله تعالى.

والله تعالى أجلُّ وأعلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------

